# Enrico Varriale shock:"O sono tutti matti o il nostro calcio....."



## corvorossonero (11 Marzo 2017)

*Enrico Varriale shock:"O sono tutti matti o il nostro calcio....."*

Enrico Varriale, conduttore di Stadio Sprint e Il Processo del Lunedì sui canali Rai, ha scritto su twitter una frase piuttosto clamorosa contro la Juve: " In un mese escono sconfitti e infuriati dallo Juventus Stadium l'Inter, Il Napoli e adesso anche il Milan. O sono tutti pazzi o il nostro calcio ha un grosso problema".


----------



## Serginho (11 Marzo 2017)

Te ne sei accorto nel 2017 che il nostro calcio ha un grosso problema?


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2017)

Ha ragione.


----------



## mistergao (11 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Enrico Varriale, conduttore di Stadio Sprint e Il Processo del Lunedì sui canali Rai, ha scritto su twitter una frase piuttosto clamorosa contro la Juve: " In un mese escono sconfitti e infuriati dallo Juventus Stadium l'Inter, Il Napoli e adesso anche il Milan. O sono tutti pazzi o il nostro calcio ha un grosso problema".



A ben vedere l'unica che ha seri motivi per lamentarsi è il Napoli, cui è mancato un chiaro rigore. L'Inter ha ben giocato e ha perso di misura, in una partita nervosa, arbitrata maluccio ma senza episodi clamorosi. Ieri noi abbiamo segnato in fuorigioco ed abbiamo subito per quasi tutta la partita, poi è arrivata la rigorazza, che mi sembra generosa ma non scandalosa.


----------



## Montag84 (11 Marzo 2017)

mistergao ha scritto:


> A ben vedere l'unica che ha seri motivi per lamentarsi è il Napoli, cui è mancato un chiaro rigore. L'Inter ha ben giocato e ha perso di misura, in una partita nervosa, arbitrata maluccio ma senza episodi clamorosi. Ieri noi abbiamo segnato in fuorigioco ed abbiamo subito per quasi tutta la partita, poi è arrivata la rigorazza, che mi sembra generosa ma non scandalosa.



Dai, smettila di trollare.

Non mi interessa la prestazione, ma gli episodi. Se guardassimo la prestazione in sede dovremmo avere anche la Champions del 2005. 

E gli episodi decisivi sono sempre a loro favore.

#semprealoro


----------



## mistergao (11 Marzo 2017)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Dai, smettila di trollare.
> 
> Non mi interessa la prestazione, ma gli episodi. Se guardassimo la prestazione in sede dovremmo avere anche la Champions del 2005.
> 
> ...



Non sto trollando. Il rigore era al limite (Dio quanto odio esprimermi sull'operato degli arbitri) ma non scandaloso. I campionati che loro hanno vinto con una grossa mano degli arbitri sono il 97/98 o il 2004/2005, ma magari sei così giovane che non lo ricordi, io sì. Non mi sembra che in questa stagione gli arbitri si siano comportati in maniera scandalosamente pro-Juve.
Per onestà intellettuale ad esempio, dovremmo ricordare il gol annullato a Bonucci (o Pjanic?) all'andata, generoso quanto il rigore dato ieri sera.


----------



## Theochedeo (11 Marzo 2017)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Non sto trollando. Il rigore era al limite (Dio quanto odio esprimermi sull'operato degli arbitri) ma non scandaloso. I campionati che loro hanno vinto con una grossa mano degli arbitri sono il 97/98 o il 2004/2005, ma magari sei così giovane che non lo ricordi, io sì. Non mi sembra che in questa stagione gli arbitri si siano comportati in maniera scandalosamente pro-Juve.
> Per onestà intellettuale ad esempio, dovremmo ricordare il gol annullato a Bonucci (o Pjanic?) all'andata, generoso quanto il rigore dato ieri sera.



2011/2012


----------



## Coripra (11 Marzo 2017)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Non sto trollando. Il rigore era al limite (Dio quanto odio esprimermi sull'operato degli arbitri) ma non scandaloso. I campionati che loro hanno vinto con una grossa mano degli arbitri sono il 97/98 o il 2004/2005, ma magari sei così giovane che non lo ricordi, io sì. Non mi sembra che in questa stagione gli arbitri si siano comportati in maniera scandalosamente pro-Juve.
> Per onestà intellettuale ad esempio, dovremmo ricordare il gol annullato a Bonucci (o Pjanic?) all'andata, generoso quanto il rigore dato ieri sera.



Io li ricordo tutti i campionati "vinti" dalla Juve (sono vecchio abbastanaza per dirti che io c'ero alla "fatal Verona") e sono molti di più di quelli da te così magnanimamente (per la Juve) segnalati.
Ammettilo, suvvia, che ti diverti a trollare: basta leggere i tuoi commenti alla partita di ieri.


----------



## mistergao (11 Marzo 2017)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> 2011/2012



Continuo a che l'abbiamo perso noi, con una partenza sballata e con il mancato scambio Pato-Tevez, che hanno influito sul risultato finale ben più dell'episodio (scandaloso) del gol di Muntari.



Coripra ha scritto:


> Io li ricordo tutti i campionati "vinti" dalla Juve (sono vecchio abbastanaza per dirti che io c'ero alla "fatal Verona") e sono molti di più di quelli da te così magnanimamente (per la Juve) segnalati.
> Ammettilo, suvvia, che ti diverti a trollare: basta leggere i tuoi commenti alla partita di ieri.



Ancora: non mi diverto a trollare. Non mi piace parlare di arbitri, questo è risaputo, ma non trollo.
E comunque vedo che sei anche tu stagionato, per cui posso parlare di roba vecchia, tipo un paio di campionati sospetti vinti dai bianconeri ad inizio anni '80, degli altri (anni '70) non ricordo.


----------



## Coripra (11 Marzo 2017)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Ancora: non mi diverto a trollare. Non mi piace parlare di arbitri, questo è risaputo, ma non trollo.
> E comunque vedo che sei anche tu stagionato, per cui posso parlare di roba vecchia, tipo un paio di campionati sospetti vinti dai bianconeri ad inizio anni '80, degli altri (anni '70) non ricordo.



Pensavo te li fossi dimenticati 

Anch'io non ricordo esattamente, causa età probabilmente, ma sappiamo bene che quando si parla di Rubentus non si fa riferimento ad una leggenda metropolitana.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (11 Marzo 2017)

Come si fa a non vedere i commenti dei troll gobbi da mobile?! Vorrei non leggere più troll come mistergao. 
Grazie.
Varriale dice una cosa giusta.. ma il 50% degli italiani è gobbo.. e devon lamentarsi loro per far sembrare seria la cosa.. ma loro sono i carnefici mai le vittime. #finoalconfine


----------



## Sheva my Hero (11 Marzo 2017)

Ennesimo furto con scasso che probabilmente ci costerà l'Europa. Hanno sempre e comunque ragione loro, dai non è possibile...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Marzo 2017)

La cosa che mi fa piu schifo del rigore stesso (favore scontato) e la gestione generale della gara.

Ma ci rendiamo contro che il Juventus Stadium e una piscina? Asamoah e Bonucci fiorati che si scagliano per terra (con ammonizione seguente di Ocampos per nulla), Dybala degno del peggior Neymar che si butta dopo ogni minimo tocco ed il resto della squadra di ladri che si lancia verso il arbitro per protestare in 5-6 dopo OGNI azione.

Il risultato? Ammonizioni assurde per Romagnoli(ammonito per proteste dopo un calcio d'angolo regalato ai ladri, ovviamente nessun Juventino e stato ammonito per le loro mille proteste), Ocampos (scalciato da Bonucci che non ha ricevuto provedimenti) ed anche Pasalic. Poi se Deulofeu al limite del area dopo aver saltato Bonucci viene steso dal gran Leonardo ovviamento il Juventino non riceve un'ammonizione.

Poi esaltano le vittorie in casa. E vi credo, squadra piu forte con una direzione gara a senso unico. Fenomeni.
La Serie A e diventata un pessimo spettacolo. C'e solo una squadra in grado di vincere il campionato, ma se ogni volta che essa si trova in difficolta arriva puntuale l'aiuto arbitrale e se il loro stadio diventa una zona senza regole allora cosi continuiamo a guardare questo campionato? Siamo a livelli tedeschi.


----------



## dottor Totem (11 Marzo 2017)

Quello di cui bisognerebbe scandalizzarsi è del calcio espresso da tutte e due le squadre. Se noi abbiamo la secolare scusa del "la nostra rosa è mediocre" la juve non ha scuse. 

Paradossalmente se ieri avessimo perso 3 a 0 non avrei nulla da dire anzi, ma la juve solo su rigore poteva segnare e c'è riuscita. Conferma non tanto la malafede dell'arbitro (il rigore c'è è innegabile ma concederlo al 97esimo induce a pensare che manca almeno di buon senso) ma quanto la juve faccia fatica a dimostrare di meritarsi di stare in cima e di quanto il livello del nostro campionato sia basso.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Marzo 2017)

In effetti è successo, non riporta che il vero.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Marzo 2017)

Strano abbia ragione uno come Varriale


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Marzo 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Strano abbia ragione uno come Varriale



Come disse balotelli a marocchi : di calcio non capisci niente!!!
Vale anche con varriale.


----------



## siioca (11 Marzo 2017)

La Juventus è il cancro del nostro calcio.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Marzo 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Quello di cui bisognerebbe scandalizzarsi è del calcio espresso da tutte e due le squadre. Se noi abbiamo la secolare scusa del "la nostra rosa è mediocre" la juve non ha scuse.
> 
> Paradossalmente se ieri avessimo perso 3 a 0 non avrei nulla da dire anzi, ma la juve solo su rigore poteva segnare e c'è riuscita. Conferma non tanto la malafede dell'arbitro (il rigore c'è è innegabile ma concederlo al 97esimo induce a pensare che manca almeno di buon senso) ma quanto la juve faccia fatica a dimostrare di meritarsi di stare in cima e di quanto il livello del nostro campionato sia basso.



vabeh la Juve ci ha preso a pallonate, dai...poi hanno rischiato, specie in contropiede, e noi per la situazione attuale non abbiamo per niente sfigurato...ma se non era per Gigio sarebbe stato un massacro


----------



## Igniorante (11 Marzo 2017)

mistergao ha scritto:


> A ben vedere l'unica che ha seri motivi per lamentarsi è il Napoli, cui è mancato un chiaro rigore. L'Inter ha ben giocato e ha perso di misura, in una partita nervosa, arbitrata maluccio ma senza episodi clamorosi. Ieri noi abbiamo segnato in fuorigioco ed abbiamo subito per quasi tutta la partita, poi è arrivata la rigorazza, che mi sembra generosa ma non scandalosa.



Le due ultime righe non si possono leggere, quei maiali hanno ladrato clamorosamente, ma quale gol in futuro e rigore che poteva starci?????????????


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2017)

Purtroppo è cosi...la Juventus sarà anche forte, la più forte, nessuno lo nega...però quando ci sono cose dubbie gli arbitri con loro, sopratutto in casa, hanno sempre il coraggio di fischiarle a favore, sempre. 

Non voglio nemmeno pensare che ci sia del marcio dietro, di nuovo....però è innegabile che gli arbitri a Torino hanno sudditanza...a parti invertite secondo voi lo avrebbero fischiato per il Milan all'ultimo secondo!?


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Marzo 2017)

Ripeto, ci stava perdere contro la Juve ma regalargli un rigore al recupero del recupero perchè???? Che bisogno c'era?? Se non è riuscita a vincere prima e non ne ha nemmeno bisogno visto quanto fanno schifo Roma e Napoli che bisogno c'era di regalargli la partita per un mani ravvicinato involontario???
E loro che esultano come matti.

Poi si chiedono come mai sono odiati da tre quarti d'Italia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Marzo 2017)

Pensiamo a come colmare il gap tecnico, piuttosto.


----------



## danjr (11 Marzo 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pensiamo a come colmare il gap tecnico, piuttosto.



Contro di noi in 4 partite non hanno dimostrato proprio un bel niente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Marzo 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Contro di noi in 4 partite non hanno dimostrato proprio un bel niente


Ieri hanno fatto il quintuplo dei tiri in porta e il quadruplo dei tiri fuori, oltre ad aver dominato completamente il pallone; inoltre, mi pare vincano il campionato da 6 anni, mentre noi sgomitiamo per andare in Europa League.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Marzo 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> inoltre, mi pare vincano il campionato da 6 anni, mentre noi sgomitiamo per andare in Europa League.


Come a dire "ci pisciano in testa e dobbiamo accettarlo". Sto c...o, io non accetto quello che è successo ieri.
Vincono il campionato grazie a scansopoli e a porcate come quelle di ieri o come quelle viste con l'Inter.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Marzo 2017)

mistergao ha scritto:


> A ben vedere l'unica che ha seri motivi per lamentarsi è il Napoli, cui è mancato un chiaro rigore. L'Inter ha ben giocato e ha perso di misura, in una partita nervosa, arbitrata maluccio ma senza episodi clamorosi. Ieri noi abbiamo segnato in fuorigioco ed abbiamo subito per quasi tutta la partita, poi è arrivata la rigorazza, che mi sembra generosa ma non scandalosa.



Ma cosa cavolo dici?
La posizione di Bacca, come ha mostrato bene un replay in studio su sky era regolare, durante la partita hanno fermato l'immagine troppo tardi. La posizione di Benatia era millimetrica, chissá per hé a loro non sbagliano mai. Il rigore su Dybala poteva esserci, ma andavno 1-0, poi Bacca avrebbe pareggiato. Il rigore finale é scandaloso per diversi motivi:

1) Se allunghi a dismisura il recupero (anche 3' erano troppi, non c'erano state interruzioni), poi se dai un rigore deve essere solare.
2) la distanza tra i giocatori era zero, De Sciglio aveva il braccio in posizione congrua, tra l'altro dietro di lui c'era Vangioni e la palla non sarebbe passata.

La veritá é una sola, e vedere un milanista che sostiene il contrario mi fa ********* piú delle ladrate arbitrali.

Vergognati.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Marzo 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa cavolo dici?
> La posizione di Bacca, come ha mostrato bene un replay in studio su sky era regolare, durante la partita hanno fermato l'immagine troppo tardi. La posizione di Benatia era millimetrica, chissá per hé a loro non sbagliano mai. Il rigore su Dybala poteva esserci, ma andavno 1-0, poi Bacca avrebbe pareggiato. Il rigore finale é scandaloso per diversi motivi:
> 
> 1) Se allunghi a dismisura il recupero (anche 3' erano troppi, non c'erano state interruzioni), poi se dai un rigore deve essere solare.
> ...


.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Marzo 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ieri hanno fatto il quintuplo dei tiri in porta e il quadruplo dei tiri fuori, oltre ad aver dominato completamente il pallone; inoltre, mi pare vincano il campionato da 6 anni, mentre noi sgomitiamo per andare in Europa League.



Si, ma Donnarumma é ancora un giocTore del Milan mi pare. Non riuscire a superare lui equivale a HOguain che non riesce mai a tirare perché sempre fermato da Paletta. Ognuno usa i suoi punti di forza. nel Milan il principale punto di forza é il portiere e per superarlo hanno dovuto fare l'ennesima ladrata e mettere palla ferma all'attaccante senza avversari a 11 m dalla porta.


----------



## Freddy Manson (11 Marzo 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è cosi...la Juventus sarà anche forte, la più forte, nessuno lo nega...però quando ci sono cose dubbie gli arbitri con loro, sopratutto in casa, hanno sempre il coraggio di fischiarle a favore, sempre.
> 
> Non voglio nemmeno pensare che ci sia del marcio dietro, di nuovo....però è innegabile che gli arbitri a Torino hanno sudditanza...*a parti invertite secondo voi lo avrebbero fischiato per il Milan all'ultimo secondo!?*



Figuriamoci... Già mi immagino la scenetta, con tutti i nostri giocatori a chiedere il fallo di mano al rubasoldi di porta che rimane rigido ed impassibile, mentre un Lichtcoso di turno si allontana con le mani alzate come dire: "Boh, io non ne so nulla". E noi ovviamente maledirli come stiamo facendo ora.

Maledetti.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pensiamo a come colmare il gap tecnico, piuttosto.



E' vero che in confronto a loro siamo molto più scarsi....però non mi pare che nemmeno quando eravamo più forti gli arbitri si comportassero in modo equo.

A me sta cosa del "sono più forti quindi è giusto che vincano" mi pare la scusa che copre tutte le porcate dei maiali gobbi.

Nello sport non sempre vince il più forte; solo nella schifosa serie A la squadra più forte spesso riesce a vincere perché """""gli episodi"""" gli sono stati favorevoli.

Boh, ma Calciopoli e la vergogna del 25 febbraio 2012 non hanno insegnato nulla?

*Ma credete davvero che anche giocando alla pari la partita di ieri l'avremmo vinta? 

*Basta vedere come l'arbitro sopportava gli assalti delle scimmie juventine e come invece puniva ogni minima protesta dei nostri per capire che ieri noi non avremmo mai vinto quella partita neppure se facevamo il doppio dei tiri della Juve....svegliatevi e finitela di credere alle favole.

Infine: guardate gli sponsor sulle maniche degli arbitri e provate ad indovinare a chi appartiene quella azienda....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Marzo 2017)

Poi nelle prossime giornate, una volta vinto il campionato,gli daranno un paio di rigori inesistenti contro così potranno dire.."vedete che le cose in una stagione si bilanciano? Una volta a me , una volta a te......."

Sti ladri ****aioli.....


----------



## danjr (11 Marzo 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ieri hanno fatto il quintuplo dei tiri in porta e il quadruplo dei tiri fuori, oltre ad aver dominato completamente il pallone; inoltre, mi pare vincano il campionato da 6 anni, mentre noi sgomitiamo per andare in Europa League.



Scolta vai a tifare Juve che è meglio


----------



## Igniorante (11 Marzo 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa cavolo dici?
> La posizione di Bacca, come ha mostrato bene un replay in studio su sky era regolare, durante la partita hanno fermato l'immagine troppo tardi. La posizione di Benatia era millimetrica, chissá per hé a loro non sbagliano mai. Il rigore su Dybala poteva esserci, ma andavno 1-0, poi Bacca avrebbe pareggiato. Il rigore finale é scandaloso per diversi motivi:
> 
> 1) Se allunghi a dismisura il recupero (anche 3' erano troppi, non c'erano state interruzioni), poi se dai un rigore deve essere solare.
> ...



Perfetto.
Dovresti limitarti a commentare solo le partite, invece che il closing ahahahah (si scherza eh  )


----------



## mistergao (11 Marzo 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Come si fa a non vedere i commenti dei troll gobbi da mobile?! Vorrei non leggere più troll come mistergao.
> Grazie.
> Varriale dice una cosa giusta.. ma il 50% degli italiani è gobbo.. e devon lamentarsi loro per far sembrare seria la cosa.. ma loro sono i carnefici mai le vittime. #finoalconfine



Troll gobbo io? MA cosa mi tocca leggere...
Guarda un po' qui:





Otto anni di tessere del Milan a mio nome, che è Francesco Rossi, che non faccio fatica a dichiarare, in quanto non me ne frega niente dell'anonimato di internet. Vuoi anche il link al mio profilo di Facebook? Stai ben attento prima di scrivere scemenze del genere, che fai solo brutte figure.



Igniorante ha scritto:


> Le due ultime righe non si possono leggere, quei maiali hanno ladrato clamorosamente, ma quale gol in futuro e rigore che poteva starci?????????????



Millimetrico, ma il gol era in fuorigioco e un rigore del genere al limite può starci. Poi possiamo discutere sull'opportunità di darlo al 95° di una partita, però darlo non è stato uno scandalo.

Del prossimo messaggio quoterò solo una parola:



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vergognati.



Su quale base dovrei vergognarmi? Perché non la penso come te o come molti altri qui dentro? Se non sbaglio un forum è uno spazio di discussione aperto, puoi non essere d'accordo con le mie idee, lo accetto, ma non mi puoi intimare di vergognarmi, anche perché non hai alcuna base su quale farlo.
Ci stai facendo una pessima figura, sappilo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Come a dire "ci pisciano in testa e dobbiamo accettarlo". Sto c...o, io non accetto quello che è successo ieri.
> Vincono il campionato grazie a scansopoli e a porcate come quelle di ieri o come quelle viste con l'Inter.


All'andata annullarono un goal regolare a loro sullo 0-0: episodi, null'altro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si, ma Donnarumma é ancora un giocTore del Milan mi pare. Non riuscire a superare lui equivale a HOguain che non riesce mai a tirare perché sempre fermato da Paletta. Ognuno usa i suoi punti di forza. nel Milan il principale punto di forza é il portiere e per superarlo hanno dovuto fare l'ennesima ladrata e mettere palla ferma all'attaccante senza avversari a 11 m dalla porta.


Ma che vuol dire? Sul piano del gioco ci hanno ammazzato e ci sono i freddi dati a dimostrarlo.


----------



## Casnop (12 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Enrico Varriale, conduttore di Stadio Sprint e Il Processo del Lunedì sui canali Rai, ha scritto su twitter una frase piuttosto clamorosa contro la Juve: " In un mese escono sconfitti e infuriati dallo Juventus Stadium l'Inter, Il Napoli e adesso anche il Milan. O sono tutti pazzi o il nostro calcio ha un grosso problema".


Situazione complicata, caro Varriale, ricorda quella della seconda metà degli anni '70, prima metà di quelli '80, ovvero una supremazia tecnica che si sovrappone ad una sudditanza psicologica, aggravata dal mito di invincibilità di questa squadra nel proprio stadio, con indotto effetto di 'miedo escenico'. Cosa diversa da quella di una dozzina di anni fa, condizionata, come sappiamo, da un sistemo corrotto e criminale a diversi livelli. Paradossalmente ciò potrebbe essere anche peggio, perchè più difficile da rimuovere, perchè consolidato da un merito tecnico, evidente, profondo perchè protratto nel tempo. Non vedo altra via d'uscita che quella seguita dal Milan di Berlusconi nella seconda metà degli anni '80: un contropotere fatto di investimenti, scelte tecniche felici, legittimazione tecnica e tattica fuori dai patrii confini, per averne ricadute benefiche interne in termini di riduzione di questo fallace complesso di superiorità juventino, fallace appunto perchè nutrito da una effimera supremazia domestica, che comincia a stare stretta a quelli di Torino.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Marzo 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> All'andata annullarono un goal regolare a loro sullo 0-0: episodi, null'altro.



All'andata c'era anche un rigore su Romagnoli e l'espulsione di Pjanic su Donnarumma.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Marzo 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma che vuol dire? Sul piano del gioco ci hanno ammazzato e ci sono i freddi dati a dimostrarlo.



E chissenefrega, scusa? La partita doveva finire 1-1. Potevano fare anche 100 tiri, ma se sono incapaci a metterla dentro non deve arrivare la porcata dell'arbitro come al solito.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E chissenefrega, scusa? La partita doveva finire 1-1. Potevano fare anche 100 tiri, ma se sono incapaci a metterla dentro non deve arrivare la porcata dell'arbitro come al solito.



Mi permetto di correggerti kolao 
Non sono incapaci a metterla dentro, diciamo che il nostro portiere ha mandato in crisi d'identità pipita e compagni.
Nemmeno con le mani gli avrebbero fatto gol.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (12 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E chissenefrega, scusa? La partita doveva finire 1-1. Potevano fare anche 100 tiri, ma se sono incapaci a metterla dentro non deve arrivare la porcata dell'arbitro come al solito.



Bah, quando i nostri fanno tante azioni e non riescono a segnare, anche per i miracoli dei portieri avversari, sono i nostri giocatori che sono dei brocchi. Perchè non lo si dice anche a quelli della Juve?? Non sono stati capaci a segnare.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (12 Marzo 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Situazione complicata, caro Varriale, ricorda quella della seconda metà degli anni '70, prima metà di quelli '80, ovvero una supremazia tecnica che si sovrappone ad una sudditanza psicologica, aggravata dal mito di invincibilità di questa squadra nel proprio stadio, con indotto effetto di 'miedo escenico'. Cosa diversa da quella di una dozzina di anni fa, condizionata, come sappiamo, da un sistemo corrotto e criminale a diversi livelli. Paradossalmente ciò potrebbe essere anche peggio, perchè più difficile da rimuovere, perchè consolidato da un merito tecnico, evidente, profondo perchè protratto nel tempo. Non vedo altra via d'uscita che quella seguita dal Milan di Berlusconi nella seconda metà degli anni '80: un contropotere fatto di investimenti, scelte tecniche felici, legittimazione tecnica e tattica fuori dai patrii confini, per averne ricadute benefiche interne in termini di riduzione di questo fallace complesso di superiorità juventino, fallace appunto perchè nutrito da una effimera supremazia domestica, che comincia a stare stretta a quelli di Torino.



Il Milan quando mai ha beneficiato di questa fantomatica sudditanza psicologica. E' solo una scusa per favorire la Juventus.


----------

